# Longest You've Gone Without An Orgasm



## Garden Knowm (May 6, 2007)

after your first orgasm.. what was the longest you have gone with out RELEASE.. 

what were the effects? gains? hardships? energy? creativity?

iloveyou

"'In my opinion'wrote the great Indian'to maintain that the sexual act is a spontaneous action analogous to sleeping or eating, is crass ignorance... Gandhi says that twice in his life he was influenced by the propaganda for artificial means of contraception in conjugal life. However he arrived at the conviction that 'one must act primarily through interior force, in the mastery of oneself, that is through self-control.'"

gandhi


----------



## abudsmoker (May 6, 2007)

Your sounding like Dr. Ruth here...


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 6, 2007)

and how does that make you feel?


----------



## TheConstantGardner (May 6, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> after your first orgasm.. what was the longest you have gone with out RELEASE..


probably about 45 minutes, but that included getting up and getting a drink of water.


----------



## DoobsDay (May 6, 2007)

what are the terms? are we raw doggin it here?


----------



## MRNICE (May 10, 2007)

If you go too long when a man your body will release your sperm naturally. Usually when you are asleep resulting in 'wet dreams'.


----------



## chronic luka (May 10, 2007)

i remember being really drunk and practically getting raped by the girl i was.. well, we weren't really anything but we just fucked a lot lol.. anyways, i'd say that night was the longest i ever went.. around 3.5 hours or so.. i had tucked away a 20 pack of beer and a pint of jager, along with some mar-a-houche..i kind of remember waking up through out the ordeal and remember laughing about it... 

but none inebriated sex, i'd have to say about an hour or so


----------



## th3bigbad (May 10, 2007)

1 mississippi, 2 mississippi,3 mississippi,,,,,,


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 21, 2007)

th3bigbad said:


> 1 mississippi, 2 mississippi,3 mississippi,,,,,,


ahahahaha nice!!!


----------



## Erniedytn (May 21, 2007)

With or without the help of illegel narcotics?


----------



## krime13 (May 21, 2007)

Well I like to get the rocks of first oraly ,than to go down south to return the favor and than to do it twice conventionaly, bout 1/2 hour a pop lol.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 23, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> With or without the help of illegel narcotics?


 
OK so I guess it doesn't matter. With the help of narcotics--about 7 hours. Without--about 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## sorry_whaa (May 23, 2007)

Yea about 45 mins with a rockstar drink for refreshments..lol


----------



## DoobsDay (May 23, 2007)

wow you guys are champs, i dont think i would want to fuck for an hour every time i fucked.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 23, 2007)

DoobsDay said:


> wow you guys are champs, i dont think i would want to fuck for an hour every time i fucked.


 
We are talking about round 2 in the same match!!!!


----------



## DoobsDay (May 23, 2007)

what happend to the 5 minute quickie?


----------



## Erniedytn (May 23, 2007)

That just knocks the first one out...then its time to put on the show!!!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 24, 2007)

i think this question has 2 interpretations.. what I ment when I said HOW long .. was not *"how long you have shagged before you busted a nut"*.. but actually how long YOU have gone with out NUTTING .. PERIOD... 

Have you ever gone 1 year without an orgasm.... JUST pure will power!!!

lovelovelove


----------



## Erniedytn (May 24, 2007)

Oh shit dude--never more than a few days.


----------



## muu232 (May 24, 2007)

I'd say MAYBE a week at most. Any longer than that and I'd probably start rubbin' on everything/everyone around me


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 25, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> i think this question has 2 interpretations.. what I ment when I said HOW long .. was not *"how long you have shagged before you busted a nut"*.. but actually how long YOU have gone with out NUTTING .. PERIOD...
> 
> Have you ever gone 1 year without an orgasm.... JUST pure will power!!!
> 
> lovelovelove


Me, about a week. Your including masturbation, right? About a week of sheer goddamn willpower, eventually it came out on it's own. Took about a week i think before i woke up with a big wet patch. My sack fills up every 24 hours, I mean full to bursting.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (May 25, 2007)

DoobsDay said:


> what are the terms? are we raw doggin it here?


I've been laughing for 3 weeks over this comment. How many different conversations can you work that line into? and could it be adapted into a pickup line?


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 25, 2007)

i think eminem made that line "raw dog" famous...

no ????


have you seen that movie KIDS?


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 26, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> My sack fills up every 24 hours, I mean full to bursting.


ahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhah mwwwahahahahahah


----------



## Ic.U (May 27, 2007)

man longest i went was 2 weeks... the side effects was horrible... each time i sat down it just wakes up.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 28, 2007)

Ic.U said:


> man longest i went was 2 weeks... the side effects was horrible... each time i sat down it just wakes up.


I'd be like that after 2 days.


----------



## krime13 (May 28, 2007)

Yeah I've tried, the longest, dont remember, but after weaking up wet a few tmes I gave it up... Also, does anybody else gets more confrontational if they didnt bust a nut in a week or is it just me?


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 29, 2007)

krime13 said:


> Yeah I've tried, the longest, dont remember, but after weaking up wet a few tmes I gave it up... Also, does anybody else gets more confrontational if they didnt bust a nut in a week or is it just me?


I get confrontational if I don't get it for 2 days (I'm not shitting you!). If I haven't had it for 3 days (not that I ever let it get that far) I'm about ready to kill somebody.

If my gf ever left me and I was too old to pull women anymore, I'd definitely pay for it... I reckon.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 29, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> ... I reckon.


 
WTF is that all about? Is there such a thing as a European hillbilly?


----------



## muu232 (May 29, 2007)

Hah! He could have moved there?


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 29, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> WTF is that all about? Is there such a thing as a European hillbilly?


WTF are you talking about?

Reckon... count or compute by calculation.

A word used in the English language long before America. I use a word from the english language and you ask what the fuck it's about? 

Do you not own a dictionary? Or do you honestly believe that only hillbillies have the rights to use this word? In fact, this exact phrase is used a lot in Australia too.

I don't know any hillbillies, but I take it you were trying to insult me. Although you'll have to try much harder than picking on my turn of phrase.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 29, 2007)

Not an insult, just a question. Jeez dude-- u got a complex or something?

And FYI...only hillbillies/rednecks say that in America.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 29, 2007)

Only hillbillies say the words 'I reckon' in america? Lol. 

Also, the phrase to which you are referring was written AFTER ellipsis. When a Hillbilly says it, it would be after a comma.

Learn a little about punctuation before trying to insult my use of the English language.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 29, 2007)

What is a orgasm?


----------



## Erniedytn (May 29, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Only hillbillies say the words 'I reckon' in america? Lol.
> 
> Also, the phrase to which you are referring was written AFTER ellipsis. When a Hillbilly says it, it would be after a comma.
> 
> Learn a little about punctuation before trying to insult my use of the English language.


 
Once again I'm not tryin to insult you. Goddam you have a complex problem.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 29, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I'd definitely pay for it... I reckon.


 
Wheres the comma you are referring to?


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 29, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Wheres the comma you are referring to?


Read through my post again. I said ellipsis for ME. Comma for the hillbilly.

I know for a fact that when you guys call someone a hillbilly it's an insult. It's an insult where I'm from too.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 29, 2007)

Its only an insult to people who are hillbillies. Other people laugh it off. You need to smoke some of that shit you're growing and calm down man.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 30, 2007)

I took it as an insult; exactly the way you meant it.

BTW, I smoke all day long.


----------



## kindprincess (May 30, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Its only an insult to people who are hillbillies.



gee whiz; talk about foot in mouth syndrome...

so, i reckon you gots a problem with us'n hillbillies, em? we just ain't all that bright, i reckon, huh? got damm...


----------



## Jordy Villain (May 30, 2007)

but back to the orgasm question...


6 days.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 30, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I took it as an insult; exactly the way you meant it.
> 
> BTW, I smoke all day long.


 
Whatever dude


----------



## chillax (May 30, 2007)

from midnight, jan 1st to january 3rd... take a guess.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (May 30, 2007)

*12 years....from infancy until I was 12. Been on a roll ever since*


----------



## krime13 (May 30, 2007)

Hey skunkshyB, I saw that mouvie "lock,stock 2 smoking ..." Isnt hillbilies in england called pikees or something like that? All together England facinates me, another mouvie that I really liked was "Football factory" I think its great to be able to go out and kick some ass without worrying of getting shot,I caind of wish we had something like that in US...As an Englishman how do you feel about football and hooligans?


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 30, 2007)

They're my friends. There's nothing better than going to another city and having a fight. I liken the thrill to a battlefield... sometimes you'll have a champion from each side just have it in the middle before everyone else steams in.

It's the eastern europeans that fuck everything up, they can't fight fair. When a guy's down that's when the fight ends, these EE guys'll knife you rather than throw a punch. It takes heart to meet a guy face to face, toe to toe... it takes even more heart to handle it when you lose.

Men love to fight, you can't get any more competitive.

I don't get involved anymore, but my friends still do. I shy away from shit like that these days as my family takes priority.


----------



## DoobsDay (May 30, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Not an insult, just a question. Jeez dude-- u got a complex or something?
> 
> And FYI...only hillbillies/rednecks say that in America.



if i ever get my hands on dis sumbitch here imaona woop that ass for a month a sundies, now getcha ass back up state city boy.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 30, 2007)

I'm right here


----------



## el_maco (May 30, 2007)

im taking paxil(antidepressant)

it killed my sexdrive now I can easily spend a week without one, im just 20


----------



## dreamer (May 30, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> They're my friends. There's nothing better than going to another city and having a fight. I liken the thrill to a battlefield... sometimes you'll have a champion from each side just have it in the middle before everyone else steams in.
> 
> It's the eastern europeans that fuck everything up, they can't fight fair. When a guy's down that's when the fight ends, these EE guys'll knife you rather than throw a punch. It takes heart to meet a guy face to face, toe to toe... it takes even more heart to handle it when you lose.
> 
> ...


 
dude that so makes you sound like the major from 'Green Street' if you've seen it youllknow what i mean.


----------



## krime13 (May 31, 2007)

Green street was soso, watch "football factory" or some real live footage, I bet soccer, sory, football would have been alot more popular in US if we started some firms, its just theese pussies with trigger fingers you got to watch for... Firms from EE? Like where?


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 31, 2007)

If you want to see hardcore football violence look no further than Turkey. These guys'll murder you and still get a good night's sleep.

The Italians too are not shy of bringing a blade to a fight. Spaniards are dodgy bastards too

The English haven't really got it anymore. Our best fights are with the Germans, French... even the Dutch. We like to fight but not kill each other.

I'm not sure if you guys get it in the US, but there's a documentary on a virgin media channel, Bravo I think, called the Real Football Factories International, it's hosted by Danny Dyer, and he goes to these foriegn countries and hangs with the hardcore firms. The Turk's are just plain evil.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

sorry thoght this was about cumming


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

The hardest footbal firm in the world are the Boca Juniors firm from Argentina. These guys wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire.


----------

